# Erro do Diário de Noticias ou do IM?



## netfalcon (27 Jul 2010 às 16:35)

*No Diário de Noticias de hoje 27-Jul-2010 deparei-me com isto:*




*Mas no site do IM o que aparece é isto:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Qual dos 2 está a dizer a verdade? Será mais um prova que não existe aquecimento global? Expressem a vossa opinião


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2010 às 16:47)

Não entendo a tua questão. Os mapas representam duas coisas totalmente distintas... Nada está errado.

OS que apresentaste representam a média da temperatura máxima:

Os do DN representam o numero de dias com máxima superior a 25ºC


----------



## netfalcon (27 Jul 2010 às 16:51)

O erro está que as imagens estão manipuladas. Repara que a imagem do Diario de Noticias em junho de 2010 é completamente diferente da que o IM mostra


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2010 às 16:53)

netfalcon disse:


> O erro está que as imagens estão manipuladas. Repara que a imagem do Diario de Noticias em junho de 2010 é completamente diferente da que o IM mostra



A imagem da noticia, refere-se ao nº de dias que as temperaturas ultrapassaram um certo valor. 
Enquanto nas que colocaste e a média das temperaturas.

Qual é o erro?


----------



## netfalcon (27 Jul 2010 às 17:09)

já eu não sei o que dizer. Ja dei volta ao site do IM e a unica coisa que vejo é isso que vos mostrei, que as imagens nao batem certo. Reparem na diferenca de Junho de 2010 no DN e no mesmo mes/ano do IM. mas posso estar enganado


----------



## Fil (27 Jul 2010 às 17:10)

Por acaso até existe manipulação por parte do DN. O mapa de Junho de 2009 representa o número de dias em onda de calor. O mapa de Junho de 2010 representa o número de dias com temperatura máxima superior a 25ºC que naturalmente é superior ao número de dias em onda de calor.

PS: A onda de calor de Junho de 2009 aconteceu desde 27 de Maio a 3 de Junho.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 18:14)

netfalcon disse:


> *Mas no site do IM o que aparece é isto:*



Os mapas estão logo nas capas dos relatórios mensais. 
Depois são referidos outra vez na página 11 (Junho de 2009) e 9 (Junho de 2010).

Para aceder aos relatórios, terá de ir a "Boletins Climatológicos" na secção: "O clima".


----------

